# baby temperture of 35.5 degress dont know what to do any advice



## 1st tym mummy

been doctors twice in the past two days and they said to give steam room effects as she has had servere diarria and being sick and no wet nappies nothing is working she is also not wanting milk and isnt taking any water i dont know what to do as her temperture is 35.5 and she i sweating constantly any advice would be grateful


----------



## suzib76

phone the nhs as soon as hun as she is obviously unwell x


----------



## 1st tym mummy

thats what i did the past two times and every time ive gone inthey have said she is fine and there is nothing rong with her. it just doesnt make sene to me as she is sleeping to much and her temp isnt right but yet they wont do anythng aout it.


----------



## Blah11

35.5 isn't a high temperature hun so atleat she's not too hot. How did you take the temperature? TBH i'd just take her to a&e. Do you have a childrens hospital near you? Just take her and say you think shes dehydrated as shes not drinking and isnt having wet nappies.


----------



## babezone

obviously she seems unwell hun and ur her mum and u no her best. as for the temp i no its probably a long shot by is the thememometer working prop cus u put it into boiling water and cold water to see?......archie was a weird one with his temp he always has a low temp which ranged between 35.5 and 36...so when he gets a temp of 37+ i no hes not well.....obviously i dont no wat ur lo temp is usually but if ur stil worried id go in and demand sumi be done xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

35.5 isnt classed as a fever If you really think she is unwell then take her to a&e cause normally mums instinct is best x


----------



## Blah11

It sounds like she has noroviris btw. You might have heard about it on the news. Its basically D&V or 'the winter vomitting bug'. Its horrible but it's not serious and will go away in a few days. Theres no medicine or anything you can get for it unfortunately but I'd still say take her in if you think shes dehydrated.


----------



## 1st tym mummy

its not just that its the fact of everytime i g in they say im ovr reacting and thats there nothing wrong with her and its starting to annoy me her normal temp is 37.4 and she hasnt been ths cold since the day i had her as she was early so couldnt hold a temperuture of 37 andthe fact that she is sleeping and not even waking for a feed is making me worry as i dont want her to lose weight and get extremely ill i know im only 17 and that but i still think doctors should do a bit more then what they are doing


----------



## Blah11

How are you taking her temp? Could it be a dodgy thermometer? Have you taken your temp to test it?


----------



## 1st tym mummy

yh ive taken my temperature and mine is 37 im doing with a head thermometre as that allive got havnt got anything else


----------



## suzib76

she has the runs, no wet nappies, being sick and not feeding - i would get her seen agian hun without a doubt - and i would also out in a complaint about the medics who said you were over reacting - without a doubt mums know their lo's best - but even if you were (which doesnt mean i think you are btw) they are not allowed to say this to you


----------



## krissie1234uk

I'd go up to A&E in all honesty. How long has she not had a wet nappy for? Like others have said, mum knows best xxx


----------



## 1st tym mummy

She hasnt had wet nappys for near enough 48 hours knw and i dnt knw what to do as took her hosp again and they are stil sayin nothing rng wiv her


----------



## Blah11

Did you take her to a childrens hospital? Take her to the GP again this morning. I wouldnt worry about the temp though.. forehead thermometres are useless and are notorious for giving a low reading.


----------



## suzib76

1st tym mummy said:


> She hasnt had wet nappys for near enough 48 hours knw and i dnt knw what to do as took her hosp again and they are stil sayin nothing rng wiv her

sorry what kind of hospital do you have at all? no wet nappis, diarrhea, not feeding omg why are they not listening, i would not leave the place until she was properly seen hun that is awful, absolutely awful - if not try your gp, they mighjt be able to get you a referral - or even a diff hosp but LO must be seen there is serious risk of dehydration for a start


----------



## krissie1234uk

I agree, I would go back to gp and demand they take another look at her. Thats a long time with no wet nappies. Is her soft spot on her head sunken?


----------



## 1st tym mummy

No it hasnt sunken at all


----------



## babezone

hey how did you get on? hows she now x


----------



## krissie1234uk

That's a good sign, a sunken soft spot is a sign of dehydration. any improvement today?


----------



## 1st tym mummy

yh she all better now think it might have just been the nirovirus or something but all good know


----------



## krissie1234uk

That's great news, glad she's feeling better x


----------



## Ley

Glad she is feeling better. I had a similar situation with my eldest and it took 6 days of D+V for them to take me seriously. She ended up in hospital on drips and all sorts and spent her first birthday there.
I don't know what it is like there but in my local hospital, you really have to push hard for anyone to take you seriously.


----------

